# Kenda Small Block 8 - Tubeless Experience?



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

This recent article praises Kenda's Small Block 8 as a clincher cross tire for smooth conditions.

There are mixed reviews, however, on setting up tubeless the mountain bike version of the SB8. The general complaint is that the sidewalls on the MTB version are thin, leak Stans, and get cut easily.

I know there are a lot of peeps out there experimenting with different clinchers on tubeless setups. Anyone try this out yet and have feedback? I'd be mounting them to some Neuvations with the Stans kit.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

Small Block 8's are actually often run ghetto tubeless in 29x2.1 MTB 29er sizes. They're not as fast "feeling" as they're marketed as. I had a 2.4 front and 2.2 rear folding kevlar set for my mtb. Perfect for kush and balloon effect. They're essentially a cut down Nevegal. There's a new Kenda tire for CX specifically based off the SB8 tire.


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

illnacord said:


> a new Kenda tire for CX specifically based off the SB8 tire.


Yeah, this is what that article I linked reviewed, and what I'm asking about. Anyone had issues running the _CX-specific_ version tubeless? Sorry if it wasn't clear in the OP, I figured since it was in the 'cross forum it'd be given that I was talking about the 'cross version. I only reference the MTB version to see if the same complaints are present in the CX version.


----------



## Super E (Jan 15, 2005)

The SB-8 is my go-to tire on dry dirt courses. I run the SB-8 tubeless on a Stans Arch rim at 28-30 psi and have never had an issue with it burping and it sealed with a hand pump. The SB-8 is very fast on dry hard pack and it performs most excellent on any dry course except grass. On grass it slips in corners and on wet grass it is quite useless for cornering. It is equally useless in mud IMO. On wet gravel or sand courses it is fine also, but not as good as some other tires. I like it best as a rear tire and I run a Michelin Mud-2 up front...personally I think the SB-8 is a little weaker up front for fast cornering.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

At this price you might as well give it a go http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=57803
I've got some mounted on Open Pros with "slime" inner-tubes but I'm no racer.


----------

